# moving gas boiler outside



## Martinsgas77 (19 Jun 2009)

Dear users,

We currently have a gas boiler installed indoors in a bedroom and wish to have it moved outside and put in a weather proof container.

A previous user called colm5 informed another user that he had his boiler moved outside and placed in a weather proof container and all for a low price.  Does anyone else know a company that will do this and for what cost.

Perhaps you had something similar done or are in a position to offer this service.

If so we would be delighted to hear from you.

Thank you

Martinsgas77


----------



## DGOBS (22 Jun 2009)

Gas boilers are not designed for outdoor fitting (cabinet or not) they will not  stand up to the extreme temperatures.


----------



## Frank (22 Jun 2009)

I would be concerned about basically installing an outdoor radiator. 

Be careful you don't loose lots of heat to the atmosphere.


----------



## DGOBS (23 Jun 2009)

Frank, I'd be more concerned about a product with a potential for explosion being installed in a damp corrosive atmosphere where it was never designed to be!


----------

